# A notable acoustic under 1000$ CAD : Seagull performer...



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, it never rains on a golf course do we say... Anyway, I found it was a good day to finish and post my appreciation of my Seagull as I had seeked help here to find a nice affordable guitar with a cutaway. After the Eastman, here is my new Seagull.

*** Seagull Performer Concert Hall CW Burnt Umber QIT

This "grand concert" body size (similar to OM or Taylor xx2/GC models) with cutaway comes with a padded gigbag in a box without any further protection (see the video at the end). As a matter of fact, the body is similar to my Taylor 512.

Solid spruce top (no pick guard) with Solid flamed maple back and sides (dual action truss rod; tool included). I let interested people go on Seagull's website for more specs.

The 1,8 inches nut width bears the same string spacing as the Taylor which shows that nut width as an indicator of string spacing may be misleading. I could replace the nut to increase string spacing a bit since there is clearly room allowing that but I am already comfortable as is.

String gauge is clearly 0,012.

Factory installed Fishman QIT with battery inside the body accessible through the soundhole only. Control buttons are on the upper side of the body. Tuner included and efficient as controlled with my PolyTune tuner.

The thin neck is comfortable. Action a quite high but allowing fingerstyle and strumming... as well as slide. Time will tell wether I will have action lowered for maximum comfort or if I am to keep as is to play slide on this guitar.

The guitar still smell lacker finish, but already sounds good with clear bell like notes. I will long to hear her open up through the next months.

The intonation at twelfth fret is honest but not perfect.

While playing pieces of Country Blues repertoire on this Seagull, I happened to feel I was playing on the Gibson L-00 TV instead ! 8-/ Same wire on dry woods sound as good ole Gibson ? Took an hour to play both the Seagull and the Gibson alternatively (Celtic repertoire in standard tuning) : Similar body dimensions but different woods, the Seagull is heavier, has a clearer tone but seems to project less. The Seagull price is some 25-30% of the Gibson price !

Though I am not an electric guy, I gave the QIT system a short try. I hope I am not telling stupid things here. So did I plug in my Behringer 1800FX, controls in neutral position, without ANY effects. With QIT system controls for treble and bass in mid position, I could clearly say after only a few notes the system is based on an undersaddle piezzo (instead of some underbridge microphone) but the QIT system eases the usual dry piezzo sound, giving him some softer, aerial sound reminding a pipe organ in a cathedral ! Turning control buttons to go extreme bass side increases that with light bass saturation/distorsion while the extreme clearer side invites quacks to the party. All in all, for the price, I find it an honest system.

Well, 799$CAD plus taxes, who wants more ?

Well, I could not find a good video... but this one illustrates some drwbacks with the company...





Why I dare show this ? Well, when I unboxed my Seagull at LM, the knob or butterfly (or whatever you would name this) was missing on the key of the second string so that we could not tune the guitar ! Worse, the butterfly on the sixth string just slipped out when I touched it ! The guitar tech glued it as he also put a temporary knob so that we could tune the guitar to pitch. I am awaiting an original set of tuner knobs.
So get a Godin carefully inspected in the store before leaving !

ADD ON :
Here is mine !
Seagull Performer burnt umber





And, though iPad mic is not ideal... similar E Blues montage...
Gibson L-00TV


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Good review of what is definitely the best value for the money guitar line made in North America. I am currently eyeing a Simon & Patrick showcase w/solid Rosewood and slotted headstock and it can be had for just under $1000. I am waiting to find a store that has one in stock for me to try as there is just no way I will ever buy a guitar without trying it first (did that a few times.... bad idea!)

I am a bit surprised about the “technical” flaws you experienced, though. That is, I think, rare for this maker.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Great guitars. I really like my Seagull but I have an issue with tuning the high E string. I have to tune it a little higher than my tuner says I should to tune it properly so you should check yours while it's new. I may try a new compensated bridge saddle to see if that helps but it bugs me every time I tune the guitar. My older Seagull Mini Jumbo has the Godin QIIT electronics with the undersaddle pickup and an internal microphone but I rarely use the microphone as it seems to cause more problems with feedback than it's worth.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I had a S&P Woodland Pro Folk. for a while. Liked the size and feel. sound was great. Liked the shorter scale length. Neck had that Martin feel, which I am not overly fond of. My "Weak Puny Little Girly Man Hand" prefers the feel of the Taylor neck. After I bought my Taylor GS Mini, it sat around unplayed for 6 months, so I sold it. 

I could not handle a 1.8" nut, and a thin neck. It would be awkward. I have tried a wider nut, thinner D like profile in electrics. My bitchy little hand just did not like it and the nut was not as wide as the Performer. For example my favourite nut width and profile is a Fender soft V with a 1.65 nut. Fits my hand wonderfully.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would like to try one of the Seagull Artists. For some reason, I don't think I have ever had one in my hands even though I have been in lots of stores who have them in stock. Some of these are under $1000.00, just under but under.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Called yesterday because had no news of the the new tuners knobs...
L&M called today : I should have a new guitar by the end of next week ! 8-/
Hope it will be the healthy twin sister of the one I already have...


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I like the wide necks. Kinda gives it a unique feel. My Seagull is an older model, a 25th Anniversary CW. It's built like my S6 except dressier (and different top wood).


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Finally picked up a whole brand new Seagull Performer at L&M to replace the defective one I had got.
Yeah ! Instead of just sending new tuner knobs, they sent a whole brand new guitar.
P.S. I had the L&M guy inspect the new one before I went to pick it up...


----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

Are the performers solid wood? The first post says they are, but the Seagull site doesn't say solid which I'm guessing means laminate. Just wondering about that as I'm ooking to buy a second seagull to go with my Entourage dread but want a different sound.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Clement-C said:


> Are the performers solid wood? The first post says they are, but the Seagull site doesn't say solid which I'm guessing means laminate. Just wondering about that as I'm ooking to buy a second seagull to go with my Entourage dread but want a different sound.


As I wrote they are all solid woods, yeah.


----------



## Clement-C (Dec 7, 2017)

Ok. Just wanted to confirm as there wasn't any mention of solid wood on the Seagull page, whereas the maritime and artist series both had solid wood in the description so was a little unsure.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

***Added a "on the spot" video to my opening message of the thread...


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I tried a Seagull parlour (I think it's the Entourage Grand, the one with the pickup) a few months ago and really liked it. I think it was just under $600 before tax as well.


----------

